# Hot Melt Glue – The “Post-It” Glue for Pen Makers



## Geppetto (Apr 23, 2011)

Have you ever wanted to temporarily hold two parts tightly together when clamping isn't an option?  The answer could be Hot Melt Glue (_henceforth HMG_).  The properties of HMG are that it adheres quickly and is powerful in one direction but it has a lousy shear strength.  This makes it useful in  many situations where you want a firm hold but not a permanent bond.

 For example:


Hold a short blank to a long     sacrificial strip of junk wood in order to keep your hands clear of     a fast moving saw blade.
Hold 2 blanks together for cutting     matching inlays.
Hold 2 pieces together  for     turning and then take them apart before final assembly.
Use a few globs of HMG to make a     cradle for a pen so that you can work on the side of  it without     having it move around.
 The possibilities are almost endless.  It's used commercially for assembling cardboard boxes.  That could be handy when you want to ship something.  When you're finished with the temporary tack, just twist the glued pieces apart or give the joint a sharp tap with a mallet and peel the HMG off.

The equipment and supplies aren't expensive.  The gun averages $5 to $30 USD.   More expensive guns will generally be bigger and will heat higher and faster.  The hotter the temp, the stronger the hold.  The glue runs between a few cents and a dollar per stick.   They come in different sizes, heat ranges and intended applications.  Clear is for general purpose and yellow is for wood.  With a little experimentation,  you'll learn which kind and how to apply it for the hold you want.   

So if you thought HMG was just for froufrou crafts, pick up an inexpensive gun the next time you're at the BORG and see just how useful it can be in the noble wood shop.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info. That may come in handy.

My wife has a glue gun and sticks, that would make a cheap experiment.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Apr 23, 2011)

thewishman said:


> Thanks for the info. That may come in handy.
> 
> My wife has a glue gun and sticks, that would make a cheap experiment.


My wifes glue gun suddenly went missing from her craft box.


----------



## KenV (Apr 23, 2011)

Do not use it much with pens --- but have reinforced connections on jam chucks many times.   

Some glues are easier to remove than others --  technique makes a difference as does finish on some of the wood.  

Great for attachings temp blocks for clamps when gluing small pieces.

Sharp paring chisels and Exacto knives are your friend.


----------



## Fred (Apr 24, 2011)

Been using an industrial hot glue gun for several years to hold many sacrificial pieces when bowl turning.

One tidbit of info ... be careful with the heat of your glue. Many woods can get 'burned' if the glue is really hot. Actually the wood can take on a toasted type appearance ... DAMHIKT! And that also goes true for one's fingers!!


----------



## LeeR (Apr 24, 2011)

After cursing at the crappy glue guns you find at most craft stores, I bought my wife a Dremel Glue Gun.  Typical Dremel quality -- highly recommended.


----------

